

Betting on Justice: Borrowing to Sue - kljensen
http://www.publicintegrity.org/articles/entry/2566/

======
kljensen
Here's a related graphic from the NYT that shows the history of investor-
backed lawsuits:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/11/13/business/20101...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/11/13/business/20101113_lawsuit_timeline.html?ref=business)

